# Easiest way to replace a wood retaining wall?



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Take a look at these:
http://www.videojug.com/webvideo/how-to-build-a-patterned-retaining-wall
http://www.5min.com/Video/Building-a-Retaining-Wall-88764520


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

Any properly designed and built retaining wall involves some quantity of digging. For a timber retaining wall, there is extra digging for the deadmen. If you were to replace that wall with timber, you'd have to do a lot of digging. But materials would be cheap. If you were to replace with stacking wall units, you'd still have to dig a sound base, and dig out enough room behind it for the gravel, fabric, drain and stone. If you're doing it yourself, stacking wall units are probably easier.


----------

